# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Lucid business cards

## Seeker

Hey everyone.  I need some Dreamviews business cards.  Anyone interested in designing some?

Somewhere near the top I would like it so say:  "Are You Dreaming?"

I would also like a little bit of text asking them to visit us at Dreamviews to find out.

I would also like our url in the lower left corner.

I've not come up with any concrete ideas for the graphics, but it should probably be blue and have the Dreamviews banner included somehow.  Not too many colors though, probably just shades of blue since multicolors cost more to print up.

I've not yet decided if I want to include my user name or not.  Possibly if not, then I can have huge lots printed up to mail to members for local distribution.

Or, I guess most of you live near a Kinko's.  We could always put a handwritten message on the back of each before we leave it somewhere.  Maybe "Hi, please come visit us, Seeker"  or whoever.

I'll try to find some sample patterns I like and place them here.

Anyone interested?

----------


## Jammy

Wow what a great idea. I like the idea of making the cards, that one maybe could download from this forum(editable so one can translate to ones countrys language) and send to the local print and lay them everywhere  :smiley: . I think there should be a little info hint to what is meant with "Are you dreaming" on the backside or something. 

This reminded me of this "fanatic christianity group, spread the word "comic strip" kind of little "flyers book"" i found in plenty numbers on a bus station i was on. The message was that if you didnt join this group you would so to say burn in hell. I didnt like that message at all so i threw them all in the garbage can. But to make a little "Are you dreaming?" booklet that shows the progression from not lucid, to lucid, and all the benefits of being lucid. But this would be a little bit more expensive. 

The word have to spread!

----------


## Kaniaz

Whatif people start thinking that you're handing out business cards to this thing that they already view as occult, well, they might get the wrong idea. That's people for you  :tongue2:

----------


## Jammy

Well thats why we need to send out the correct message. Bring up the scientific side of Lucid Dreaming. As we all know here at the forum LD is as much ocult as buying food at the local shop. No "Magic bread there at the shelf! Raise thy self and see your glory! For you will live!! SamaNta Nok Los RambDZA!!!!" No hoku poku-ss just natural dreaming. Everyone dreams and have dreams in theyr lifes. Who does not want to live out one? So what if only one person get the right message. Lets at least give them the choise to turn Lucid Dreaming down if they dont like it.

----------


## Aphius

Hey, I put two together quickly while I was sitting here;


This one I did just off the bat, and it turned out ok, I don't know its feasability as a buisiness card but hey, worth a shot.  :wink2: 


This is the one I did second. I don't know about anyone else but I'd be stomping on people's colons to get to a computer to find out what it is.  :tongue2:  

Mysterious and simple.  ::shock::

----------


## Dylan

I sort of like the idea of simplicity behind the second one Aphius showed.... 

but are you sure you want to use "Are you dreaming?" it kinda seems too cliched. I can't think of anything better at the moment, but I'm sure we could come up with something more creative. I mean.. it may have some meaning to people like us, who are already interested in lucid dreaming... but I wonder how interested it would get someone who has no interest in dreaming to begin with.

Though...  :tongue2:  I personally check out anything that has a link on it.. haha I'm always just too curious. Perhaps the simplicity will draw people like me  ::shock:: 

Dylan

----------


## Dylan

Here's an extension of Aphius's idea, but with a smaller font without antialiasing in slightly different position. Two ideas actually.

Same no matter which way you flip it:


Undisturbed question on front, undisturbed link on back:


It sort of depends on whether or not you're going to do double sided printing, which will definately up the cost... but at the same time it is black and white so that will down the cost as well. You could always just go with the first example white "question + link" centered on black bg.. and leave the other side blank.

Cheers, 
Dylan

----------


## Seeker

Bugger, I can't see Aphius's cards.

Dylan PM'd me a nice bright and colorful idea for a card.  

I like the idea of having "Are you dreaming?" on one side and then turning it over and finding some simple artwork on the other side that has "Dreamviews" and our URL.

Of course the blackand white ones are nice as well.  Sometimes less really is more!  Elegant and professional looking

----------


## wasup

or colored...


Eh...

----------


## Kaniaz

I'm no artist. Don't use these business cards. I just drew some prototype crap with alsorts of different catchy slogan things. If any of them (the catchy slogan things) appeal to you, feel free to use them on a much more fancier design thing. I paticulary like the "dreamviews.com" one with nothing else. Curiousity rules. Just an random idea, but instead of www.dreamviews.com, if we made, say, dreamviews.com/card, then it could have a sort of page like: "So you entered this url from one of those mysterous business cards. Congratulations. That's your first step towards lucid dreaming - being curious. lucid dreaming is lalalala."









---

Okay imageshack is being a bitch. I'll upload the rest later.
*EDIT:* All uploaded.
*EDIT #2:* Odd. There seems to be a duplicate business card there - in fact, it was supposed to be the inverse of the one above it - white on black instead of black on white. Whatever.

----------


## Dylan

Hey I actually really like that idea Kaniaz. The card introduction page.  ::goodjob2:: 

Cheers,
Dylan

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Dylan_
> *Same no matter which way you flip it:
> 
> 
> Undisturbed question on front, undisturbed link on back:
> *



These are good, I like the first one. I was thinking and I did this one;



It might have some significance to those who have experienced a lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaniaz

I like that Aphius! There are lots of people that have experienced a lucid dream, but don't know what it is...That would probably serve as a pretty good attention grabber.

----------


## Dylan

I like it quite a bit as well. But to be honest, I'm not sure about the gradiant though.

----------


## Jammy

Heh cool idea aphius with the transforming text. What if we could print those out on this kind of "plastic paper" (dont know what its called) that changes when one look at it from a differnt angle. That would be live changing text. Expensive thouge  :wink2:

----------


## wasup

I played around with Aphius's idea...

----------


## Seeker

I really like the ones with:

Are You Dreaming
Dreamviews.com

With white background and fancy font on the front loog really good to me.
How about adding a shrunken down form of our logo in blue and white in the upper left corner as well?
I'm not sure about the scrambled letters, seems a ilttle dark and ominous/


Maybe place this on the back:
Please visit us and be sure to check out our forum.
dreamviews.com/forum/index.php

I really like where this is going.  I think I might leave some of these around where someone from the local TV station or newspaper might find them 8)

----------


## Dylan

Howbout having the website in a less fancy font... so that it's easier to read?

To be honest, I don't know how the logo of the website will look on the card.... And since the header thing is being redesigned soon anyway, why put it on? I think continuity between designs or at least styles is nice.

Dylan

----------


## wasup

Hey, I'm glad you like mine.

Also, if you want I can take off the drop shadow on it so it looks more "crisp"/"professional"/"neat". I might edit this post and include one like that if you want.

----------


## Seeker

How about a nice generic logo then, I'd like a splach of color somewhere on the card.  Doesn't have to be much, maybe some clouds?

----------


## Jammy

I like a mixture between dylans plain style and aphius mixture text. On one side, easy to read text on white background. On the other side, dream language on a black background. This could be a funny thing to have in our pockets to, and check once in a while. 
The simple style is also a bit mystical. Kind of a note sent right from "The Matrix"

----------


## Placebo

I like the plain simple looking one, perhaps with a bright splash of colour somewhere for contrast
I trust you art dudes though  :wink2:  You seem to have things screwed down well  :tongue2:

----------


## icedawg

i like the first two aphius did, and the first two dylan did.

aphius's first one probably is too impractical (too expensive to print)

i really like the simplistic, minimalistic approach to aphius's 2nd one and dylan's first two...kind of enthralling in a way (i.e. creates a mystery-like atmosphere, enticing one to go to the site to see what it's all about).

----------


## Seeker

Agreed, but with white background.

Black background just looks too dark and sinister to me.
Wouldn't want anyone thinking we were satanic would we?

----------


## Dylan

:tongue2:  I wouldn't go so far as to call it satanic... black is used very often for lots of different designs, its considered "slick", "smooth", not so much "dark and evil". but then again, I guess it just depends on how you use it. I'm curious about just the white on its own though. Before, I figured it would work because it was opposite with the black on the other side... but if it's purely white with black text, doesn't it look too.... I dont know. maybe it's good, but I'm having trouble deciding for myself.

Curious, are you going to get double sided printing?

Dylan

----------


## Seeker

I dunno, probably double sided.  

I'd like something to catch their attention on the front like the "Are You Dreaming" thing with some graphics, but not something that will cost a fortune to print.

Then a small message to come visit us at our URL on the back.
Possibly even add something about our active forum and it's url as well.  

I think some people might see the main page and fail to notice that we have a forum.

EDIT: I can get 100 of these for $15



Another varient:

----------


## Dylan

Did you make those? Where are you going for the prints? (and on what type / thickness of paper?... if you know that yet)

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *EDIT: I can get 100 of these for $15*



There was a place around here that would print you 1000 full colour double sided buisiness cards for $99, I don't know where I put the flyer though.  ::|:  

And thats in aussie dollars so I don't know how much it would be in US$

edit: 
I did this cloud one, but i think it still gives off that 'god' look.  ::|:

----------


## Placebo

Nice, aphius. Just not sure about the font...

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Nice, aphius. Just not sure about the font...*



Yeah, I know. Probably comes off as a little hard to read and a little "evil scripture"-ish.  :tongue2: 

Just a little.  ::-P:

----------


## Seeker

I found that online.  They had a bunch of pages to help you create your card.  Thing was, I had to choose from a canned background.

Here is the url: http://www.overnightprints.com/main.php

I'll be going to the local Kinko's during lunch today to see what they have to offer.

I'm also thinking about putting my dreamviews email address down in the lower right corner.  That was, if they pull my card from the fishbowl at the local resturants, they will know how to contact me for my free lunch!

----------


## Placebo

Doesn't all the colour gradient and full colour cause issues for business cards... esp versus price ?

----------


## Seeker

Local CopyMax store will let me have 1000 text only for $11.99.

Guess I'll go the simple route, white with black ink.

Are You Dreaming?
www.dreamviews.com

maybe my e-mail address, or perhaps create a new email so I don't get spammed.

----------


## Jammy

I thougth of, after looking at the other suggestions here, a info card with a reality check.

The idea was the smaller the text, the bigger the curiosity. When striving to read one need to concentrate more on what really stands there. To pick up "Lucid Dreaming" in the context, i think could be rewarding, if one come across the words another place trough the web, friends, books it could lead to bigger curiosity. Under "Are you dreaming" there is room for some info, compact info, questions... And with a little reality check over, a lucid bible buisness card  :wink2:

----------


## Placebo

The back side   ::roll::   can have lots of info, the front side should just have 'Are you dreaming?nwww.DreamViews.com' IMO
The front has to be striking, so I also reckon a plain white background, with a pretty font, medium size, smack in the middle
And the url can be a little smaller - its the reality check part that needs to grab initial attention

----------


## Dylan

Weird... I can't see the picture  ::?: .

----------


## Tsen

Well, have you considered putting more information on it?  One side should invoke curiousity, but people need a reason other than curiousity to visit a site most of the time.  

How about on one side, have the "Are you dreaming?" In small (but not illegible) letters,  and the URL in the bottom right corner (along with Seeker's email, should he choose to do things that way), then on the backside, have some simple sentence like this: 
Control Your Dreams, 
Unlock Your Mind.

----------


## Placebo

Yes definitely - minimal info on the one side, and more info on the other

----------


## Aphius

Yeah, something like that one we did earlier, the simple one, but black and white.  :smiley:  

On the back perhaps a brief description of Lucid Dreams, scientifically most likely, and then seekers e-mail address, possibly userame?

----------


## Dylan

I quite like that actually. A scientific description on the back! Scientific, yet enticing - explaining what lucid dreaming is, and a little about what you can do in it (or at least hint towards the unlimited possibilities).

Dylan

----------


## Seeker

:Sad:  $28 for 250 double sided cards....

It's gonna have to be one sided.  I like the minimalist approach.  Just finding a card laying around with "Are You Dreaming?" printed on it is bound to get someones curiosity up. Once they visit the forum, hopefully they will be hooked.

I remember seeing a card laying in a phone booth in London one time.  It said "My way is your way".  Turned out to be a business card for a call girl.  I've still got that thing laying around somewhere in my junk.  It made me grin.  

Of course, I don't want to cast our pearls befor the swine, and therefore will exercise a litle discretion on where I leave them.  Last thing we want is a bunch of rude wankers flocking in here disrupting the place.  Some ideas of where to leave include:

1) Public and university libraries
2) Local New Age store
3) Restaraunts (not McD's!)
4) Phone booths in the mall

----------


## Aphius

Yeah, the minimalist approach sounds the best to me.  :smiley: 

I would definately not just throw them around either, it sounds like a good idea to put them in certain places instead of everywhere. 

Hehehe. Call girl.  ::chuckle::  How'd you find out that it was for one of those? Did you like, call a number?  :tongue2:

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Tsen_
> *Control Your Dreams, 
> Unlock Your Mind.*



i think something like that might deter people from visiting.  to me, coming right out and saying that sounds kind of wishy/washy, new-agey, or occult-like.  i think the intro page on our site does a nice job of "warming one up" to the idea of lucid dreaming; just diving in i think can turn people off.  i don't think there's enough room on a business card to say what should be said, so saying essentially nothing perhaps is best.

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

Then there are those common folk who appear interested, put the card in their pocket, get home, then forget what that they wanted to go to the site. Sad, but true. Overall, the cards that have been made are excellent, and one only has to imagine what they will look like once emboss and impressed with letters of sorts (if that is the approach your heading for, as in the letters "sink in").

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by icedawg_
> *i don't think there's enough room on a business card to say what should be said, so saying essentially nothing perhaps is best.*



 





> _Originally posted by Joseph_Stalin_
> *(if that is the approach your heading for, as in the letters \"sink in\").*



I dunno about anyone else but that sounds expensive to me. I don't think thats what was going to happen, I could be wrong of course...  ::|:

----------


## Jammy

It would look neat thouge. 
What if we made differnt versions which we could choose to print out. Its our own money we have to use so those who want can go for the expensive.

----------


## nerve

I just now saw this thread. I like the whole idea. 

I also like the minimalist approach, with just "Are you dreaming?" and then the url. I think it makes it more mysterious, more intriguing.

----------


## Dylan

How's this



Cheers,
Dylan

----------


## wasup

I like that one, but make it smaller.

----------


## Dylan

k. How's this?



 :smiley:

----------


## wasup

I like it!   :smiley:

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *I just now saw this thread. I like the whole idea. 
> 
> I also like the minimalist approach, with just \"Are you dreaming?\" and then the url. I think it makes it more mysterious, more intriguing.*



pretty much everything she said. I wonder why i didnt notice it earlier. Anyway the black and white on each side is nice. for some reason it appeals to me more. more classy and sleek/smooth.

----------


## Placebo

I can't decide if a white on black or black on white is better....  :tongue2: 
Is it possible to do black on white, on one side, and white on black on the other? Even more intriguing....  :wink2:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Is it possible to do black on white, on one side, and white on black on the other? Even more intriguing....*



It would be, but I don't think seeker wants that for his cards since it'd be more expensive. Personally, if I get some, I'd look into something like that but with the jumbled writing I did on the white side and the regular on the black.  :smiley:

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *I can't decide if a white on black or black on white is better.... :P
> Is it possible to do black on white, on one side, and white on black on the other? Even more intriguing.... ;)*



or just do both?

----------


## Lomebririon

What about something like this?

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *
> What about something like this?*



Hmm... not bad ... something feels like it could be better there, but I like the general idea  ::D: 





> _Originally posted by Paper+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paper)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-me
> 			
> 		
> ...



What do you mean 'both'? I mean doing black and white on the same card, but black on the back, and white on the front.
Lome's idea should work too - better possibly

----------


## Seeker

Going to get them printed at lunch today.  I'll let you know when they arrive. 

I decided on the simple black text on white background this time.  Maybe when I have more money, I'll spring for something nicer.

I'll probably include my e-mail address as well in one of the lower corners.

----------


## Placebo

Cool - are you gonna scan them for us?

----------


## Seeker

YAY, just picked them up.  Already gave one out.  Looks like I am going to have to add another option to the "How did you find this place" topic.

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *YAY, just picked them up.  Already gave one out.  Looks like I am going to have to add another option to the \"How did you find this place\" topic.*




woo, exciting stuff!  now head to the nearest university/college and pass them out!  (i'd uh, like there to be a few more people my age around here.   ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## nightowl

get a picture of it to show us seeker!  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

OK, I'll post one this weekend.  Gave out about 5 at work, mailed 50 or so to Montana and even left one at Wal-Mart tonight

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *OK, I'll post one this weekend.  Gave out about 5 at work, mailed 50 or so to Montana and even left one at Wal-Mart tonight*



how do you mail things to a state?    ::eh::

----------


## Amethyst Star

*sneaks in*

He mailed them to me.  I go to the U of MT so I figured I'd try and hand some out there or when I go back home.  There are some interesting ppl here in Missoula, so I'm sure it's prime ground for ppl that might be interested in Lucid Dreaming.

*sneaks out*

-Amé

----------


## Seeker



----------


## Demerzel

omgyay

----------


## Lukeman

Thats the card?!? i guess. lol, aren't cards supposed to attract people? I think you should make a poster thingy, like a ad.. and then post them around at stores or places... something to attract people to come and join..... ?!?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Placebo

I would have preferred a better font, but I think its just fine the way it is
It has some intrigue, with the empty card, with just that

----------


## Lukeman

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i get it, maybe... lol, does the emptiness of the card represent the unknowns and unlimits of the mind and dreaming? lol

 ::o:

----------


## nightowl

yay!

----------


## Dylan

I still think it should have been black with white writing.

----------


## Seeker

Maybe next time.  With my home construction and Christmas around the corner, I didn't want to spend a lot of money.

I took a pocketful to the mall this afternoon.  Left some scattered around.  I did go into the book store though and stick a bunch of them between the books in the dreams section.

----------


## Tsen

That's a good idea, putting them between dreaming books.  Did you place any inside the front covers?  That could be more successful, as cards between books might get smashed before they're seen.

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *I would have preferred a better font, but I think its just fine the way it is
> It has some intrigue, with the empty card, with just that*



hmm yeah. I think they'd look better with a different font. BUT, I love the concept, it's simplicity and it's really intriguing all mysterious and simple like that. good job seeker :D

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

Here's my try.

----------


## Man of Shred

i like the look of the old cards. i think i still have at least 6 of them.

----------


## tiddlywink101

The first one's seems too big for a business card, how about having the current forum banner as the background and a slogan such as "Are you Dreaming?" Find out on dreamviews.com

----------


## wasup

> The first one's seems too big for a business card, how about having the current forum banner as the background and a slogan such as "Are you Dreaming?" Find out on dreamviews.com



That is original... I didn't say that on the last page or anything  :wink2:

----------


## Seeker

Wow, I can't believe this thread has been necro'd after so long.

One of the reasons I went with the simple format was financial.  You can get 1000 of the simple cards for about $12.  Adding graphics and colors really jacks up the price.  I've still got a few cards laying around somewhere.

It's neat to have them to hand out to friends and such as a personal invitation to visit DV.  I think however, we only got 20 new members for the 3000 cards that were distributed.

I've been toying with the idea of printing up another batch since I need to change the URL.

----------


## tiddlywink101

> That is original... I didn't say that on the last page or anything



Sorry I have a habit of not fully reading threads before posting

----------


## Amethyst Star

> I've been toying with the idea of printing up another batch since I need to change the URL.



Shoot!  I forgot that the URL changed.  Now all the cards I have are useless  :Sad:   Let me know if you get more.

----------


## tiddlywink101

just put them up for people to print at home, or they will be a nightmare to distribute

----------


## TripleX223

*
*

i made this one lol

----------


## tyrantt23

Yeah, I still have about 6 of them in my old wallet. I didn't know the website is different on those cards. 

Anyway, I think they are great. Even with a very little turnout, they still make people go "huh?" when they see it.

----------


## TripleX223

did anyone look at mine?

----------


## Adam

I think a seethrough card would look awesome, like this  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

I'm not professional so forgive me if it sucks ^^









or maybe



any suggestion is welcome

----------


## Goldney

I think they're good.

TripleX223 I saw yours. It was... okay. It looked as if it hadn't taken very long.

I have to say I really like the idea of these lucid business cards. Even if they aren't that successful they're still cool.

----------


## Clairity

I think I like this one*:*   it gives you the URL as well as a "hint" as to what it's about.



Oooh.. could you maybe combine that one with this one?*:* 

.

----------


## Goldney

I thought that Seeker said something about black and white only...

----------


## Amethyst Star

It depends on how much money he's willing to spend on them.

----------


## DicuL

My try



=)

----------


## Clairity

DiCuL.. I like it!
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Thought i'd give it a try, i can do a back too if wanted. Sorry if it comes out bad

----------


## Clairity

Lucid Seeker, I like yours as well.  Maybe we could have more than one version?
.

----------


## Klace

My go. (Click it)

----------


## Clairity

I like Klace's as well.  We've got some talented members out there!  ::D: 
.

----------


## DicuL

Thank you Clairity  :smiley: 

Maybe i will do some more examples..

----------


## wasup

I don't think some of you guys understand how much it costs to have very graphic cards (graphics that take up the whole card) which are in full, vivid color and with a large card cost (in bulk).  It's much cheaper to have a simple back and white design, not too mention it's more professional.

----------


## Kromoh

> I don't think some of you guys understand how much it costs to have very graphic cards (graphics that take up the whole card) which are in full, vivid color and with a large card cost (in bulk).  It's much cheaper to have a simple back and white design, not too mention it's more professional.



what about blue and white? ^^

----------


## Snowy Egypt

May I take a whack at it?

This is that I came up with. I hope y'all can see it.



I hope y'all like this. It wasn't that hard to make, and I think it'd save Seeker alot of money. (I think he's the one buying the cards, right?)

The lines won't be on the card. That's was to make sure I didn't go off of the card. ::D:

----------


## Luc

I like it ... im into simplicity. If seeker does start printing em' i might too if that'd be aloud *hint hint*  :tongue2:

----------


## Harrycombs

If you decide on a card, put it on the website. Im sure most people here would print it out on quality paper and distribute it. Then people all over the world would be handing out these cards. The site would probably get a lot more members.

----------


## blahaha

There's a bulletin board thing on the side of a store I live near. People post job offers, stuff for sale, stuff like that on it. If someone wants to make some kind of poster I'll print it out on some quality paper and go hang it up.

----------


## Ryo_Kenchi

Made that, might make new ones too...

~Ryo

----------


## Goldney

I like that. Although I prefer the ones with just the type on one side saying, "Are you dreaming" and then, "Find out at Dreamviews.com" on the other. No pictures involoved whatsoever. It looks kind of minimalist and chic.

----------


## Ryo_Kenchi

I just noticed the posts about black and white, and more simple.  I'll work on a new one.

~Ryo

----------


## indescribable

Sorry for jumping in here, but I thought I would try out something quick and simple. (Or is only the design team aloud to do this???) If it was TOO simple, it _would_ be possible to just put a picture on the other side. Here it is: 



I hope it's not blurry, any changes can be made. Drop shadow, effects, take stuff out, add stuff in... I'll do my best to fix it, if necessary.

I know Seeker already got some business cards, but I still think it's great for people to come up with ideas. (Or IS he making more?)

----------


## Burns

> 



I love that one ^^

I don't think it's too simple at all. I like the simplicity of it. Too much stuff on a business card detracts from the actual message. Nice one, indescribable!  ::D:

----------


## Goldney

maybe have www.dreamviews.com on the reverse... That would be awesome.

----------


## indescribable

You mean more like this?

----------


## Goldney

Yeah that's cool.

----------


## feverins

agreed. Indescribable's is very nice

----------


## Luc

I love it. not sure if the moon makes it or the border ... fantastic

----------


## Flinte

Here are some pretty cool business card designs. I thought this might give people some cool ideas. 

I think I might have a go at this using good old MS Paint.

----------


## sk8bordgeek

3 minutes in photoshop led me to this...

----------


## Harrycombs

> 3 minutes in photoshop led me to this...



Its kind of boring. No offence.

----------


## sk8bordgeek

constructive criticism is good...

----------


## indescribable

that's a cool design, but I think the blue is a little too light for the small text at the bottom, and the word "dreaming" is a _little_ too blurry, making it hard to read. but its a really cool idea.  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I really like that one sk8bordgeek but i do agree with indescribable, the font colour could maybe use a little darkening because its mighty bright, but good job though, best simplisitic one i've seen  :smiley:

----------


## tiddlywink101

I'm sure a variety of designs could be published?

----------


## bro

I do agree with Goldney, minimalist and chic indeed, and right to the point as well. Though there are alot of good ideas I would stick with something that gets right to the point.

----------


## jaasum

> May I take a whack at it?
> 
> This is that I came up with. I hope y'all can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope y'all like this. It wasn't that hard to make, and I think it'd save Seeker alot of money. (I think he's the one buying the cards, right?)
> 
> The lines won't be on the card. That's was to make sure I didn't go off of the card.



If you print it like that the .com is going to get cut off on some of your cards.

----------


## jaasum

Decent cards for a decent price...

http://www.48hourprint.com/

or if you want dirt cheap but sorta hit and miss then go to americasprinter.com

----------


## BillyBob

Hey guys,

I got bored and decided to try my hand at making one of these.
Keep in mind that all I had to use was ms paint so I had to keep it really simple (sometimes simple is better though?)

Front:

or:



Back:


note: Maybe in that big space you could pencil in your DV username or something (ex. "Tell em' Billybob_001 sent you!")


What do you think?

----------


## montrealhorizons

Front



Back



*OR*

Front 



Back




Simple was the key. Sorry if I didn't write the same thing as everyone.
( Are you dreaming? Find out at.... )

EDIT : Eh, the first one came out more constrated than it should have; the blue was supposed to be feint but whatever I only spent 10 minutes on the lot of them; while doing other stuff no less. I'll see if I can't come up with anyting better.

----------


## Clairity

> Simple was the key. Sorry if I didn't write the same thing as everyone.
> ( Are you dreaming? Find out at.... )



montrealhorizons, I like your first card very much!  :wink2:

----------


## Kromoh

Clairity says it, it looks good!

I like the idea of "tell them Kromoh sent you!" then the referrals would have some good meaning  :vicious:

----------


## BillyBob

I think we need to do something thats just creative and extremely minimalistic.

Lucid dreaming itself is basically having everything even when you have nothing.
We don't want to attract everyone that picks up our cards, just a certain audience that will appreciate what we have to offer. (I just ask myself: "Would I be interested if I found this card?". I have to say that if I found a card with clouds and silly new age things on it, I wouldn't.)


Which is why I think a minimalistic card with a handwritten greeting by the distributor would probably be our best bet. (we want people that are friendly and love to have a good chat about things)



On a side note, does anyone know what would be the best way to make these cards?
I was thinking just print out a sheet or two of them with my printer then go and photocopy more on better materials.


EDIT

Ok just thought up a new design based off the last one:

Front:



Back is the same as before.


Comments?

----------


## lag

My 2&#162;

No printing and just emboss is sexy  :smiley: 

3.5x2" @ 0:0 on Avon Brilliant White, Classic Linen Cover, 80# w/ Emboss

Fun, would be better to substitute a modern sans serif monospaced typeface instead of Courier New, but I don't have one  :Sad: 

3.5x2" @ 1:1 or 1:0 on Avon Brilliant White, Classic Linen Cover, 80#

Neither of these incorporate the blue, but I like the mystery of the card better. I think people that would be interested in LDing would be more likely to follow an open ended card  :smiley:

----------


## lag

Oops sorry, I forgot I had hotlink protection on my domain. I added dreamviews.com now  :smiley:

----------


## Oros

this one?

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i like the black one w/ gradient on the first page.

and *lag*'s 2nd one.

----------


## marcc

> Front 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



KISS!
and if that doesn't ingrain that
"Simplify, simplify!" Merci, monsieur Thoreau.

I tried making one and, although it's definitely on the ink-consuming side, I think I did pretty well for my first business card design, though it lost quality in the upload  :Sad:

----------


## Barbizzle

I still have a big stack of the cards that seeker made a long time ago.  I should put them places around my college...

----------


## Placebo

Me too. I just got a bit despondent that I put so many in good places, and handed out too, and it seemed like it had no effect. I know at least 2 people found it and thought it was mysterious and fascinating, so I fully expected to see them come to the forum. Seems like I was wrong :/

----------


## Shift

I'm bored.


*Spoiler* for _Don't laugh!!!_:

----------


## Kromoh

Shift, which is the font in "You can learn to be awake.."? It's very cool.

I like the first one most, I I still think there should be a way to make the banner blend with the blue part better.

----------


## Shift

> Shift, which is the font in "You can learn to be awake.."? It's very cool.
> 
> I like the first one most, I I still think there should be a way to make the banner blend with the blue part better.



It's called 'MisterEarl BT', pretty neat isn't it!  ::D: 

Thanks  :smiley:  same here, I'll have to work on it next time I get bored...

----------


## Nothing

I seriously don't know whats going on..
Every time i try to quote someone, i end up in a different thread..

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> These are good, I like the first one. I was thinking and I did this one;
> 
> 
> 
> It might have some significance to those who have experienced a lucid dream.



That's awesome!  ::D:

----------


## shotbirds

i like

----------


## magical mike

did anyone actuly make these?

----------


## Shift

> did anyone actuly make these?



Currently I prefer eating and sleeping under a roof to relying on business cards to recruit lucid dreamers  :Sad: 

Someday...

I was actually in a Borders the other day and I jotted down "Dreamviews.com" on a little pad of paper where they had pens to be sampled. So... perhaps? haha

----------


## ClouD

I leave little notes on trains all the time with the DV url and LL url, along with pictures I've drawn.

I draw on the train, fold it up so it's not ugly but noticeably something that isn't scrap, with little arrows pointing to where to unfold.

----------


## Shift

> I leave little notes on trains all the time with the DV url and LL url, along with pictures I've drawn.
> 
> I draw on the train, fold it up so it's not ugly but noticeably something that isn't scrap, with little arrows pointing to where to unfold.



Dude, origami....!

If I found a paper swan or something I'd totally do whatever it told me to do on the inside!

----------


## Man of Steel

> I leave little notes on trains all the time with the DV url and LL url, along with pictures I've drawn.
> 
> I draw on the train, fold it up so it's not ugly but noticeably something that isn't scrap, with little arrows pointing to where to unfold.



Haha, like you did with the pen you sent me? Should've drawn something in that.  ::chuckle:: 





> Dude, origami....!
> 
> If I found a paper swan or something I'd totally do whatever it told me to do on the inside!



Hmm, now there's an idea. I just might start doing that! I'm pretty good with a square piece of paper.  ::wink::

----------


## Shift

> Haha, like you did with the pen you sent me? Should've drawn something in that. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, now there's an idea. I just might start doing that! I'm pretty good with a square piece of paper.



Only problem is the url would have to be visible from the outside, otherwise I'd probably never unwrap it....

----------


## Man of Steel

I like doing orchids. I could write the URL on the stems and on each petal write a message, "Are you dreaming?" "Do a Reality Check!" etc., etc..

----------


## Shift

> I like doing orchids. I could write the URL on the stems and on each petal write a message, "Are you dreaming?" "Do a Reality Check!" etc., etc..



Hahaha

well, I'm not sure that would be effective. The reality check stuff, at least. The chances of a lucid dreamer who knows what RCing is finding that and having not heard of DV is pretty slim  :Sad:  I can totally see something like "Have you ever had a dream where you knew you were dreaming?" "Did you know you could teach yourself to do this?" (although that sounds like a cheesy advertisement for something ridiculous) working though! I like this idea. I like it a lot  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

Well, I left my first origami crane with DreamViews advertisement on it at IHOP this Saturday. I'm going to start carrying paper in a pocket and making origami while I wait for my food at restaurants. I wrote, "Have you ever had a dream in which you knew you were dreaming?" on one wing, with an arrow pointing to the other wing, where I wrote, "Check out www.DreamViews.com (Lucid Dreaming Community)." I signed the tail, "~Man of Steel" and wrote little things like, "Are You Dreaming?" "Reality Check!" and "Happy Dreams..." on the sides of the neck and tail.

I left it on top of the tip money, and the waiter seemed like the kind of guy who might check it out, so who knows. I'm going to keep doing this. I'll take a picture of the next one.

----------


## Shift

> Well, I left my first origami crane with DreamViews advertisement on it at IHOP this Saturday. I'm going to start carrying paper in a pocket and making origami while I wait for my food at restaurants. I wrote, "Have you ever had a dream in which you knew you were dreaming?" on one wing, with an arrow pointing to the other wing, where I wrote, "Check out www.DreamViews.com (Lucid Dreaming Community)." I signed the tail, "~Man of Steel" and wrote little things like, "Are You Dreaming?" "Reality Check!" and "Happy Dreams..." on the sides of the neck and tail.
> 
> I left it on top of the tip money, and the waiter seemed like the kind of guy who might check it out, so who knows. I'm going to keep doing this. I'll take a picture of the next one.



Woot, this is awesome  ::D:  I need to learn some origami skills. I'm planning on going out of town this weekend, so I need to DV-plug it up  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

It's really, really easy. Check out these links:

http://www.operationmigration.org/Origami.pdf

http://monkey.org/~aidan/origami/crane/

I tend to make mine a little fancier, for added realism, but that's the basic crane. Notebook paper works fine,, long as it's square.  ::wink::

----------


## Shift

> It's really, really easy. Check out these links:
> 
> http://www.operationmigration.org/Origami.pdf
> 
> http://monkey.org/~aidan/origami/crane/
> 
> I tend to make mine a little fancier, for added realism, but that's the basic crane. Notebook paper works fine,, long as it's square.



Awesome, thanks  ::D:  I think I'm gonna make one, write out where stuff should be written, then scan it and pretty it up in photoshop with font so that all you have to do is fold  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

Now THAT is an amazingly awesome idea. I wish I had a printer that worked.  :Sad:

----------


## Shift

> Now THAT is an amazingly awesome idea. I wish I had a printer that worked.



You say that now, but when I'm found to be operating an underground origami production ring out my basement, I don't wanna be the one to explain it.

----------


## Man of Steel

Hhahahahaa!!!

I'd vouch for you.  ::wink::

----------


## eppy

I'm going to start leaving paper with the website URL in places or do the oragami thing  ::D:

----------


## Shift

> I'm going to start leaving paper with the website URL in places or do the oragami thing



I got stuck halfway through my crane. I need a video or something, the diagrams make no sense to me whatsoever. I wish you more luck than I had  :wink2:  haha

----------


## eppy

haha. I couldn't do it either :/ But I looked online and now I can make a swan and a bat  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

I shall have to show you sometime, Shift. Though if you Google it you can find videos, I learned everything from books. I have three or four.

----------


## Goldy

I don't know if you can see the picture but heres the link: http://good-times.webshots.com/photo...04639653vHWPOr

----------


## Shift

> I don't know if you can see the picture but heres the link: http://good-times.webshots.com/photo...04639653vHWPOr



Hey that is pretty damn cool!

----------


## slayer

How's this? I figured I'd give it a nice simple and clean look...



The black line is just to show the separation of the front and back. It can be easily edited out.

----------


## Banana

> How's this? I figured I'd give it a nice simple and clean look...
> 
> 
> 
> The black line is just to show the separation of the front and back. It can be easily edited out.



oh, i like those ones. looks clean and simple with nice soft colors.

----------


## Ceonsamea

Wow, I read this thread through from start to finish O.o

Haha, I'm loving the idea of leaving random notes around with the URL on it. and origami, thats awesome  ::D: 

Are any actual business cards going to be made? or are we advancing into other ways of advertising now?  :tongue2:

----------


## Kamilii

I really like slayers.

----------


## Supernova

just found this...it's a great idea.  I just finished a graphic design course in school before the break, so I'll make some up.  anyone think of other media, stickers, small (8.5x11) posters maybe?

----------


## Banana

i printed 6 of slayers cards out

heres a pic

http://droidz.org/share/12115/1248137243.jpg

http://droidz.org/share/12115/1248137302.jpg

----------


## Kamilii

Banana you take those pics with your phone?

----------


## Banana

nah, my phone doesnt take pics(its sucks ass)

It was with my aunts shit phone

----------


## Kamilii

well your grandmas phone kinda sucks too,really bad quality lol

----------


## Sentaku

Someone combine Goldy's design with Slayer's.  It would look amazing

----------


## Plathix

I've been writing some stuff on paper cards and placing them all over wal-mart.  :tongue2: 

I'm gonna design some cards and print them out when my printer works.

----------


## seriouscentaur

I have ideas!


For lame printers.


For _fancy_ printers! :3

Good or good?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Neither. They are very bland. They don't stand out.

----------


## seriouscentaur

So print it on neon green paper!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Then it looks like we're trying too hard to be cool.

Watch a master at work. Ideas in a few minutes.

----------


## seriouscentaur

Wellll idk about you, but I'm not a fan of wasting my precious color ink. 

And... isn't it kinda small?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yes. I did a quickie. We'd have to enhance it.

----------


## ralleydesew

If you need something more powerful in terms of design, you can use Inkscape if you know how to print it. If you print it yourself and do not want to deal with printing multiple cards on a page of questions and then glabels is still quite good.

----------


## Luna

oo maybe some artwork shoul dbe on the card... or a little bit of fun fact.. if you pass them around

----------


## Aeolar

DUDE. What an awesome idea.+

----------


## JShockley

I feel like I may be a bit late. Can I still give it a shot?

----------


## Amity

> I feel like I may be a bit late. Can I still give it a shot?



Love this idea, thanks for bringing it back to the surface!
I would definitely spread cards if we decide on a cool design!
Looking forward to seeing your ideas!  :smiley:

----------


## Barbizzle

I used to leave them all over my high school library back in 2004/5.  I would love to see cards with more style then the old ones.

----------


## Amity

There was a suggestion earlier about having a space to write your username so new people can say who referred them...
I'm assuming we'll be printing these ourselves, rather than having someone mail them out like in the past, right?
I'm just thinking, if we each download the card image, we could edit it and add our name, so it could be printed rather than handwritten.
Although if we do include our username, I think it would be better to say something along the lines of, "Find me when you get there," rather than, "Referred by," so it doesn't look like we're trying to rope them into some pyramid scheme.  :tongue2: 
I also MUCH prefer business cards that are inverted, as in white writing on a black background, because they are more eye-catching than the plain white ones that you already have a stack of in your wallet. I understand it may be more expensive that way though, so that might not work for everyone. I think Seeker said he didn't like black because then DV might be perceived as a "cult" or something. Maybe to avoid that, we could use the DV navy blue colour instead.
Anyway, I'm getting way ahead of myself cos I'm so excited by this idea!  :tongue2: 
Can't wait to see some designs!

----------


## Oros

Damn. I haven't been on the forum for a while. And now, when I DO get back here i see this post. Quite old xD Remember posting in it some 4 years ago xD
http://www.dreamviews.com/f34/lucid-...tml#post592039

----------

